# Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?



## The_Duke (19. September 2004)

Moin Salzwassergemeinde  |wavey: 
Ich als Süßwassermatrose bereite mich grade ein wenig auf meinen Nordseeangelurlaub ab Mitte Oktober vor und da gehört auch das Abchecken der eventuellen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße zu.
Da bin ich drüber gestolpert, daß es bei Scholle und Flunder Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße scheinbar nur für weibliche Tiere gibt....nur wie unterscheide ich männlich und weiblich?  #c 
Die Weibchen werden wohl kaum nen Rock tragen :q und die Kerle werden wohl keinen raushängenden Schniepel haben :q...könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen? 
Die Schonzeiten sind für mich im Oktober nicht relevant, aber das Mindestmaß....klar daß ein Fisch im Zweifel wieder schwimmen gehen würde!


----------



## blinkerkatze (19. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

Hallo #h 

Wie das mit der Schonzeit losging habe ich ein Fischer gefragt.
Die Antwort war Aufschneiden und reinschauhen.|kopfkrat


----------



## The_Duke (19. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo #h
> 
> Wie das mit der Schonzeit losging habe ich ein Fischer gefragt.
> Die Antwort war Aufschneiden und reinschauhen.|kopfkrat



Na bestens! Hätte ich glaub ich nen Problem mit...nen ausgenommenen Fisch zu releasen :q :q
Nach ner guten halben Stunde googeln hab ich den Eindruck bekommen, daß es da keine verlässlichen Merkmale am LEBENDEN Fisch gibt oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

Verlässliche Merkmale gibt es auch nicht. Es sei denn, Du hast eine Platte mit Kugelbauch. Dann ist das ein Weibchen. Der Bock ist nie so dick. Aber darauf kann man sich auch nicht verlassen. Das beste ist, man angelt in der Schonzeit nicht gezielt auf Platten.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

Die Abstreifmethode sollte man auch nicht anweden. Ist auch nicht gut für den Fisch. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Weibchen, wenn sie Laich haben, ins tiefere abwandern und die Böcke sich dafür noch Zeit lassen. Mit andern Worten, man hat hauptsächlich nur Männchen am Haken. So war das letztes Jahr auch. Ich hatte das mal versucht und ich hatte wirklich nur Männchen.


----------



## Agalatze (19. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

also ich habe damals auch geguckt wie man das am besten unterscheiden kann. ich habe gelesen dass die männchen nicht größer als 35 cm werden sollen und alle fische die darüber sind immer weibchen sind. das ist mir beim angeln auch aufgefallen, dass die großen nie männchen waren. 
allerdings hilft das keinem eine 30 platte als männchen oder weibchen zu unterscheiden.

bin ja mal gespannt ob einer aus dem board DIE antwort hat


----------



## AndreL (19. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

Also (das ist jetzt bestimmt ein völlig sinnloser Beitrag),
mein alter Jugendgruppenleiter hat damals immer gesagt die Weibchen sind IMMER die untermaßigen...........................
Aber mal ernsthaft, in der Leichzeit sieht man bei den Wewibchen in der Regel sehr ausgeprägte Leichstränge (dicke Dellen) auf der unteren Bauchseite, allerdings nicht bei ALLEN!!!!!! :r  Um sicher zu gehen mußt du sie wirklich aufschneiden! 
Um zu den Kontrollen zu kommen , normalerweise kontrollieren die W. Polizisten und auch alle anderen kontrollberechtigten Personen nur auf Fische mit dicken Bauch, aaaaaaber es ist auch schon vorgekommen das ein aufschneiden der Fische verlangt wurde!!!!!!
Soll heißen, entweder du setzt in der Schonzeit alle zurück um sicher zu gehen, oder du schneidest jeden Fisch dessen Geschlecht du nicht eindeutig an einem dicken Bauch feststellen kannst SOFORT nach dem fang auf, kontrollierst das Geschlecht und releast die Weibchen danach, bei den ANDEREN entfernst du sämtliche Innereien inklusive den GESCHLECHTSORGANEN und legst sie in deine Fischtasche oder den Eimer........ #h


----------



## Gator01 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

Na die mit dem Schwanz sind die Jung`s


----------



## Agalatze (19. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

also die großen sind bei mir meistens weibchen gewesen.
die hatten immer den bauch voll laich. 
ich denke 100 % ig kann man nie sein-es sei denn hier hat noch einer den tip überhaupt.


----------



## blinkerkatze (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

|stolz: |director: *über das gelaber aber ich würde auch sagen*
*                               Finger weg von der Platte in der Schonzeit *
*                               um Ärger zu vermeiden*
*                             |jump: |jump: |jump: *


----------



## MichaelB (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plattfische - Unterscheidung männlich/weiblich?*

Moin,

guckt Ihr auch mal hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=10877&page=1&pp=15&highlight=weibliche+flunder

Gruß
Michael


----------

